# Feeding whippets - Advice please



## friesian80 (9 May 2011)

My 2 whippets are now 6 months old, my male is quite stocky and is a good eater, my female is a lot more petite and doesnt carry so much weight.

I had them both on Royal Canin mixed with a bit of cooked mince added in 3 times a day but my female stopped eating it, so they are now getting 1 tin of pedigree meat split between the 2 of them for breakfast then they get a full bowl of Royal Canin (dry and on its own) each to eat through the day which they pick at and usually finish, then at tea time they get another tin of pedigree meat split between the 2 of them, this seems to suit them well but whats the general opinion on tinned pedigree meat?  Is there a better tinned dog food on the market?


----------



## friesian80 (9 May 2011)

Hmmm ive looked at the raw diet but is it not seriously expensive?
Not sure we can get Skinners food up here, im in Shetland and we have limited brands.  Whats the difference between Skinners and Royal Canin (apart from the price).


----------



## jsr (9 May 2011)

Put it this way before my freezer died I was feeding 6 dogs for just over £30 a month on raw. I would order £100 worth of meat which would fill the freezer and keep them well and truly fed on 2 meals a day. Currently because I cannot afford to buy another freezer and replace the shed roof (which is why the other freezer died!) I'm spending over £20 a week to feed 6 dogs...pretty easy to work out which is the cheaper option!!  

Feeding your 2 little one's wouldn't cost a fortune (get friendly with local butcher..you'd be amazed how much free stuff they give you) and you wouldn't even need to invest in a new freezer because you'res wouldn't eat enough to take up that much space.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (9 May 2011)

Tinned meat isn't great - look on the label and you'll see 80% water and 4% meat.  Butchers do one of the better ones, but however you look at it, you're paying for water! Also, if you have a fussy dog, leaving food down will make it fussier.  Feed twice a day (you may have to seperate them if one is fussy and the other greedy), if the food isn't gone in 20 minutes take it away.  No treats, they have to wait until the next feed.  Even the most fussy dog will normally start eating again after five days. They are at the stage where they'll start to try you, and they can easily get humans doing just what they want!  Regards what you feed, there are better and worse than RC - personally, we feed Oscar pet foods, but have fed Field and Trial too - the duck and rice and the salmon and rice. We have customers who feed BARF, but we haven't done so ourselves, I know I would never remember to defrost the meat, or to balance the diet properly!  Our dogs get nothing but the complete dry food, and no treats - very cruel seeing as I actually own a pet shop!


----------



## haycroft (9 May 2011)

i feed my whippys remills..£12-£15 per 15 kg bag..i feed on how they look not what it says on the bag..i weigh mine often so i know i f theyre dropping or loosing weight..dont like to see overweight whippys..some whippets are more prone to be fussier eaters and some you can feed all the time and wont put on an extra ouce..some will live on fresh air
also feed raw if and when i can,oh and plenty of bones from the butches

i have fed butchers tins or chappie if i need to
some whippy owners feed natures complete

and if you wanted to add a supplement dorwest herbs 'keepers mix'


----------



## friesian80 (9 May 2011)

Haycroft - Im the same, feed mine according to how they look rather than what it says on the bag although the do actually eat roughly their RDA.
My freezer is tiny so for now im not going to start the raw food diet, perhaps down the line ill give it a go with them.
For now ill change the tinned pedigree for Butchers if it has a higher meat content.
I could swap the Royal Canin for James Welbeloved as my vets sells that too, is it worth changing to that?

Tbh my whips are doing well on the Royal Canin but if there is a big differnece between the RC and J Welbeloved I will swap them over.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (9 May 2011)

Frozen raw tripe, defrost a portion on the day to be eaten and they will thrive on it!


----------



## Foxyfilly (9 May 2011)

Chappie is the best and cheapest tinned meat.


----------

